# Reset password on 10.4.11



## The_Gambit (May 2, 2009)

Hi, I am new to Mac.

I just purchased a second hand IMac G4 with Tiger on it (I think it's Tiger)

I want to know if it is possible to change the admin password.

I don't have any disks and I asked the previous owner and he can't remember.

I saw that it is possible on single user mode...but I am not so sure how to proceed.

-
Alex


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 2, 2009)

Yikes... my only suggestion would be to get some install disks, pronto.

Sure, you can operate without them, but owning a computer without the installation/restoration disks is like owning a car without keys -- useless.

Here is a way to create a new admin account, which you can use to copy all your old data over from the other admin account:

http://theappleblog.com/2008/06/22/reset-os-x-password-without-an-os-x-cd/

May I suggest contacting the original seller of the computer to obtain the original install disks?  The Mac OS X install/restore disks that ship with a Mac computer are specific to that particular model of Mac computer, so the seller really has no use for them unless he/she owns the same, exact model of Mac.  When a Mac computer is sold, the original CDs/DVDs that came with them should follow them along with the computer from seller to buyer and beyond.


----------



## The_Gambit (May 2, 2009)

It worked perfectly fine.

I am currently clearing the old files.

I called the late owner and he told me that he got it from a friend that moved to Australia. And he lost contact pretty much. =/ Is there a way for me to get those disc?

Anyhoo, thanks a lot, You made me quite happy.


----------



## nixgeek (May 3, 2009)

At this point, the only way would be to purchase a retail version of OS X.  You might even be able to find the discs that originally shipped with that Mac online.   You can check here to see a list of resellers that sell what you need:

http://lowendmac.com/deals/best-mac-os-x-tiger-prices.html
http://lowendmac.com/deals/best-os-x-leopard-prices.html


----------

